
DuckDuckGo shares a list of thousands of web trackers that gather your data - ihsoj
https://www.engadget.com/2020/03/05/duckduckgo-tracker-radar-web-tracking/
======
klingonopera
Ah the irony of clicking on such articles and then having to consent to
cookies and trackers. (I clear my cache everytime I start my browser.)

------
ThePowerOfFuet
This site uses a cookie wall, which is illegal in the EU. Please post an
alternate source.

